# Milwaukee long throw?



## eveled (Jul 30, 2018)

Can somebody explain the benefit of the m18 long throw press tool vs the standard M18 press tool? The compatiblity chart I found indicates they use all the same Jaws.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Which Jaws are you referring to 1, 2 or three? the first one was my favorite.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like the long throw and one of the 2 m18 press tools do some fitting size of a brand that the one other m18 press tool does not. Look at the second pic.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## eveled (Jul 30, 2018)

I guess that is the answer, if you want to do over 1inch stainless you need the long throw M18. I found some mention of it having an adjustable stroke. So it can do all that the regular one can. I found a deal on one. Not sure if I should buy it or not. I don't have a need for stainless at this time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons:
Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice Plumber, and Plumbing Helper, Plumbing Inspectors and Plumbing Engineers.
Plumbing Business Owners and Operators including management positions and their support staff. (Operations Manager, Service Manager, Project Manager, Superintendents, Customer Service, etc.)
Drain Cleaning, Fire Sprinkler, Hydronic Heating, Boiler, Steam, Chiller, Municipal Water and Wastewater, Potable Water Treatment, Septic System, Water Well, Wastewater Treatment.
The above outline is what we as a community consider to be a Plumbing Professional on the PlumbingZone. It was developed with input from a wide variety of our members that work in different areas of the trade. 

If you do not see your particular aspect of the trade listed, but still consider yourself a Plumbing Professional, please send your request for inclusion to one of the Moderators via private message. Addressing this issue with individual members is to be done by the Administrator and Moderators ONLY.

As stated above PlumbingZone.com is designed to be a pros only community and that means that "Do It Yourself" homeowners looking for free advice and other non-professionals are not allowed to join the site. If you need help with a plumbing project we highly recommend you join DIYChatroom.com where you will find some great advice and a friendly community.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

eveled said:


> Can somebody explain the benefit of the m18 long throw press tool vs the standard M18 press tool? The compatiblity chart I found indicates they use all the same Jaws.


Been a rash of people who miss the "intro requested". Your one of them.......


----------



## eveled (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry. I missed that in the private message from administrator. 

I didn't realize to click on it to drop down the rest of the message. I only read as far as welcome to the forum. 

But seriously what "do it yourself home owner" makes a first post asking a legit question about a relatively obscure $3000.00 plumbing tool?

Thanks to the people who chose to help me with my question.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

eveled said:


> Sorry. I missed that in the private message from administrator.
> 
> I didn't realize to click on it to drop down the rest of the message. I only read as far as welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



yup another one thinking they are better than everyone else..and with an attitude..I guess following rules on job sights is below you too?


----------



## eveled (Jul 30, 2018)

Don't know who pissed in your rector seal, I'm done here. Bye.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

eveled said:


> Don't know who pissed in your rector seal, I'm done here. Bye.



no one did..but you dont like to follow rules and when called on it rather than join as all others have you cry because you didnt get your way..probably a whiny millennial and by your actions you are proving it..:vs_laugh:


----------

